# conc. sp. y soln.



## Sthendal

Buenas tardes,
 
Espero que puedan ayudarme con lo que significan estas abreviaturas al español: “conc.”, “sp.” y “soln.”, de un texto relacionado con unos reactivos incluidos en la pruebas de Metales pesados, para un componente farmacéutico. Las abreviaturas provienen del siguiente texto, muchas gracias:
 
“Add 4 ml of conc. hydrochloric acid sp. Moisten the residue with 1 drop of conc. hydrochloric acid sp. Add ammonia soln. sp. dropwise until soln. is just alkaltine to litmus paper.”
 
Sthendal


----------



## auguren

Hasta ahora le puedo decir que *SOLN *es la abreviatura de S_*OLUTION*_ y *CONC.* es la abreviatura de _*CONCENTRATED*_.


----------



## MHCKA

Agregar 4mL de ácido clorhídrico concentrado... a *sp.* no le hallo.

¿porqué no buscas el método en el Standard Methods?


----------



## Sthendal

Muchas gracias amigos por la ayuda. De verás. Alguien sabe qué significa "sp.". Muchas gracias.

Sthendal


----------



## MHCKA

En un intento adicional...

¿Es un método con un número estandarizado o reconocido por alguna asociación?
¿Es un método que aparezca en una norma -ordenamiento legal-?

Quizás con el título del método, yendo a un documento de referencia aparezca que es sp.

En Taxonomía se pone sp. cuando no se especifica, en un nombre científico de un ser vivo, la especie... vaya el dato más como cultura general.

Saludos.


----------



## auguren

Stendhal: se me ocurre que SP en estos contextos puede ser la abreviatura de "spike" que en temas de trabajo en laboratorios significa "muestra ", "muestra marcada", "muestra añadida".


----------



## MHCKA

¿No podría ser muestra patrón?

I'm still thinking about this.


----------



## Smitch18

Maybe 'non-specific' or 'unspecified'.


----------



## rodelu2

Según *CAS Standard Abbreviations and Acronyms,* a division of American Chemical Society, "sp" es abreviatura de *specific volume. specific weight, *y de* specific gravity. *
No parece tener sentido si no hay un número inmediatamente después de "sp" en el original, sobretodo en el caso de la solución diluída de amoníaco.


----------



## Smitch18

Excellent answer rodelu2. Any idea of how I would go about deleting my less than useful attempt?


----------

